# مواصفات الطرق والجسور للجمهورية العراق



## اعجال (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مواصفات الطرق والجسور للجمهورية العراق. وارجو ان تكون ذا فائدة للجميع وللمحبي الطرق وباللغة الانجليزية. وبارك الله في اخي وسام بدبي الذي وضعها بموقع4shared للتحميل وانا بدور لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع نقلتها الى منتدنا الحبيب وجعلها في ميزان حسناته. اخوكم في الله اعجال
اضغط الرابط للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/get/39866193/459c6890/Standards_and_Specifications_for_Roads_and_Bridges.html


----------



## حيدر عماش (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور ورحم الله والديك على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يناير 2009)

اخي مشكور علي المجهود
واكيد هناك فائدة من هذه الموصفات


----------



## مهندس بغداد (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## ماجد العراقي (19 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مشاري الخرس (20 يناير 2009)

مشششششششششششششكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (20 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي

اللهم احفظ العراق من شر الظالمين والمفسدين


----------



## abuhh69 (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجوا منكم كيفية حساب الانحرافات في التبليط حسب مواصفات الطرق والجسور العراقية
مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس رواوص (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سلطان الجياشي (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحمن كوران (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخي العزيز


----------



## omima shams eldeen (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور الاخ العزيز وجزاك الله الف خير على الفائده والمعلومات


----------



## alkhatari (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن نسخة من الكود العراقي للطرق والجسور لسنة 2007 باللغة العربية:56:


----------



## hassanaki (2 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## مكتب الفيض (17 مايو 2010)

أحسنتم وفقكم الله لمافيه الخير


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alanieng (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## الساحق الاول (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## manhal77 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا ورد


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## صقر العايد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## alkhatari (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا عزيزي ولكن اتمنى ان نحصل على نسخة عربية للمواصفات العراقية للطرق والجسور مع تحياتي [email protected]


----------



## م.انسر (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووووور


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

الشكر لك اخي الكريم وتقبل خالص التحايا


----------



## حسين الناصر (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## حسين الناصر (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن المواصفات العامة للمنشاءات الكونكريتية


----------



## panjar (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسين الجبوري 11 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم:جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## اسلمي يامصر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الله اكبر يامة خير الناس
مشكورببن


----------



## مهند الجنابي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ياغالي


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.​


----------



## مصطفى 101 (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم... مشكور اخي على الجهد الطيب يا طيب


----------



## akhilali (13 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## قيصر الجد (17 فبراير 2012)

عاشت ايدك ياوردة


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (21 فبراير 2012)

وفقك الله لعمل الخير​


----------



## ahmed sh.ahmed (16 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## hezabr (16 مارس 2012)

* شكرا جزيلا .... موفق ان شاء الله لكل خير*


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيدنصير (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zxzx_0007 (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## elsayed elhanouny (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابو فاطمه المهندس (22 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم - اخواني الاعزاء 
الرجاء لمن لديه بلوكات جاهزة لبرنامج اوتوكاد وثري دي ماكس 
مع التقدير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (22 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

